# trolling help



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

we'll be trolling more now that snapper is closed.. 2 questions : we troll 4 or 5 lines out of a 24 CC.. target : wahoo (favorite ), mahia, tuna.. trying to hit ledges in 150 to 300 ft.. maybe out to Nipple etc. speed 8 to 10 +knots.. pull 2 lures & 2 ballyhoo... do you prefer lipped plugs Strech 30, magnums, or Bonitos ?? can you use plastic Williamson ballyhoo or are natural better ?? say behind an ilander ?? thanks


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Just fish in good water and don't pass up floating debris ever in good water! For Wahoo, I have caught a lot on pink stretch 30's, they can just be a pain (and somewhat dangerous) to work with but they do work. For 2 seasons I used only williamson ballyhoo behind illanders and had great success, about the same as pulling real ballyhoo actually. Just put out a good mixed spread to start like pink stretch 30 and Yozuri bonita on the shorts, illanders/ballyhoo on the longs and on the shotgun pull a wide range or similar type lure (or the smaller wide range type if looking for mahi or white marlin) and you should be good. I would kick it up to at least 6-7 knots on trolling speed. Troll the edge/nipple and out to 131 if the water is good and you should picksomething up the next few months. Just make sure and find the best water you can before dropping in lines and don't pass up floating debris and if you see it, lines out and troll past (did I say that already????). Good luck.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

either way is fine, lipped plugs tend to catch more of the other fish like dolphin etc.. As to natural or Williamson's, that is an unsettled debate with the pros, so do which ever you feel more comfortable. Personally I have moved to using more Williamson and Squid shells instead of natural ballyhoo. Soo much easier.



MScontender


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

dpewit.. do you change treble hooks to singles on strech 30's ??? if so what size, etc.. ??


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

It is a good idea to change the treble hooks out for a 10/0 hook for what you are targeting.

Kim


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

From a safety standpoint it is a good idea. Pesonally I could not get the baits to run right when I switched out the trebles on them. In hindsight, maybe changing out the back hook with a single could work and reduce the chance of it flying out of the water at you! i tried 8/0 mustads. maybe someone else has a tip on the proper weight or size for singles, but I took my chances and ran with the trebles.


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

something to add about the debris.... too many anglers head straight to a given piece of debris... if you spot something don't run straight up to it.... pull your baits buy but not too close at first... i like to do a wide figure 8 leaving plenty of room between boat and debris for a few laps before going in to investigate for pnuts or tripple's... also i like to pull alot of small baits.... ahi p's or even the cheap bass pro hard plastic chugger style heads rerigged with hoo... if you not too good at rigging the hoo's they work well without bait behind them. also if you can use rubberbands at the reel or outrigger clips at the transome eyes on your short baits to help get seperation on your spread.... i pull 7 baits and 2 teasers on a 21 ft hydrasport with outrigers..... if you ever need some instructioni would be happyto bring a working selection of baits/ rods and ride along.....working 14 and 14 has its advantages..... :letsdrink


----------

